# Rocksmith - Frage zum Kabel und Spielständen



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2017)

*Rocksmith - Frage zum Kabel und Spielständen*

Falls das zufällig einer weiß: ist das Kabel für *Rocksmith *immer universell für PC, Konsole usw. ? Bei Ubisoft in den FAQ steht, dass es so sei, aber ich bin nicht 100% sicher, ob das vlt. ausschließlich für das separat erhältliche Kabel gilt, und das Kabel, was Zb bei der PC-Version dabei ist geht dann doch nur für den PC... 


Denn ich hab mir grad die PC-2014-Version inkl. Kabel geholt, und für die Xbox One wäre Rocksmith zufällig als Download für 20€ im Angebot, natürlich ohne Kabel. Wenn ich wüsste, dass das Kabel funktioniert, würde ich auch die Xbox-Version holen und je nach Lust und Laune mal am PC, mal am TV über Konsole spielen.


----------



## Kotor (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rocksmith - Frage zum Kabel*

Hi,

das Kabel funktioniert überall seit Xbox 360,  PlayStation 3 und ist heutzutage noch das gleiche für Xbox One,  PlayStation 4, PC.

kotor


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rocksmith - Frage zum Kabel*



Kotor schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das Kabel funktioniert überall seit Xbox 360,  PlayStation 3 und ist heutzutage noch das gleiche für Xbox One,  PlayStation 4, PC.
> 
> kotor


  Cool, vielen Dank! Hatte die PC-Version von RM 2014 inkl. Kabel für 30€ bekommen, so viel kostet ja normalerweise nur das Kabel   und dann seh ich, dass es auch zufällig noch auf der xbox im Angebot ist - passt also perfekt 


ach ja, eine Frage: kann man die Fortschritte auf beiden Plattformen syncen, vlt per Ubisoft-Konto?


----------

